# Dennis ruft an



## mannus (3 September 2014)

Moin erstmal
Mal sehe ob mein Beitrag in diesen Thread past, Ansonsten  bitte Verschieben

Achtung ! ? Neue ? Betrugsmasche Unterwegs.

Ihr erhaltet einen Anruf, dass ihr eine Reise gewonnen habt und noch gleich 500.-bar. Ich habe zwar kein Preisausschreiben mitgemacht, aber trotzdem. Irgendein Media- Verlag mit etwa 200 Sponsoren hat mich als Gewinner auserkoren.

Die Reiseunterlagen kommen in den nächsten Tagen(bin mal gespannt), das Geld kommt aufs Konto( bin noch gespannter). Dann erklärt mir ein Dennis Meyer, dass Gewinne über 1500.- versteuert werden müssen, wortreich und mindestens 5x.

Deshalb soll ich mir eine Fernsehzeitschrift HÖRZU, TV, oder so aussuchen die ich ein Jahr lang bekomme. Im Nebensatz wird erwähnt, dass ca. 52.- vom Konto abgebucht werde. Worauf ich sage, dass von meinem Konto nichts abgebucht wird und ich keinesfalls ein Abo möchte.

Jetzt wird der gute Dennis sein bisschen frech. Ich lege auf. Kurze Zeit später versuche ich es mit der Rückruftaste, und?“Kein Anschluß unter dieser Nummer“.

Kurz darauf ruft dieselbe Nummer wieder an . Diesmal ist es der Vorgesetzter von Dennis, ein Mario sowieso. Auf meinen Einwand, die mitgeschickte Nummer sei nicht erreichbar, kommt die Aussage es werde per PC telefoniert. Dann erklärt er mir, dass Dennis mehrfach ausfallend geworden ist und soeben fristlos entlassen wurde. Aber auch er erklärt noch mal die steuerlichen Gegebenheiten und die Sache mit dem Abo. Als ich nochmal klar und deutlich sage, dass ich kein Abo will habe ich plötzlich das Besetztzeichen im Ohr.

Leider muß ich sagen, dass Dennis mir meine Kontonummer entlockt hat. Dieses Konto nutze ich zwar so gut wie nicht, aber trotzdem. Und Lastschriften kann man ca. 8 Wochen lang zurückgehen lassen.

Berichte die nächsten Tagen, wenn was passiert ist


----------



## bernhard (3 September 2014)

-> Beitrag in ein eigenes Thema verschoben.


mannus schrieb:


> Leider muß ich sagen, dass Dennis mir meine Kontonummer entlockt hat. Dieses Konto nutze ich zwar so gut wie nicht


Das macht nichts. Dennis wird das Konto zum Absaugen nutzen. Er ist auch nicht gefeuert. Er hat schon wieder 1000 Andere überlistet.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (3 September 2014)

mannus schrieb:


> Und Lastschriften kann man ca. 8 Wochen lang zurückgehen lassen.



Unberechtigte Lastschriften sogar bis zu 13 Monate


----------



## hui Wäller (4 September 2014)

mannus schrieb:


> Die Reiseunterlagen kommen in den nächsten Tagen(bin mal gespannt), das Geld kommt aufs Konto( bin noch gespannter). Dann erklärt mir ein Dennis Meyer, dass Gewinne über 1500.- versteuert werden müssen, wortreich und mindestens 5x.
> 
> Deshalb soll ich mir eine Fernsehzeitschrift HÖRZU, TV, oder so aussuchen die ich ein Jahr lang bekomme. Im Nebensatz wird erwähnt, dass ca. 52.- vom Konto abgebucht werde. Worauf ich sage, dass von meinem Konto nichts abgebucht wird und ich keinesfalls ein Abo möchte.
> 
> ...



Das typische Gelabere von Telefonterroristen. Die wollen Zeitungsabos verkaufen, sonst nix.
Früher haben solche Typen als Drückerkolonnen die Fussgänger-Passagen belagert.

Wenn Geld abgebucht wird einfach zurückbuchen und bei der abbuchenden Bank beschweren (Kontoklatsche).

Irgendwann könnte dann Post von einem halbseidenen Inkasso kommen.


----------

